# How do puppies personalities change as they become adults?



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi everyone
I'd really appreciate some advice and to hear some of your experiences!
There are two boys I'm going to visit next week at 7 weeks old-it's a long drive only a week before collecting our boy!
There are two boys-one is a bit bigger and chunkier and has a lovely broad nose. The other boy is obviously smaller, narrower nose-still gorgeous! On piccie alone my first instinct was to fall for the chunkier boy! I have asked about perinalities in prep for my visit and apparently mr chunk is more cautious whereas the smaller boy is more inquisitive of the two.
I have every intention of spending lots of time training etc our pup will spend lots of time with children and other dogs. 
Will a shyer dog be more difficult to train will he potentially always be a cautious pup? Would I be best choosing the lil man with the more inquisitive nature?
He is only 5 1/2 weeks yet so could all of this change .. Especially when he's away from his litter mates?

Lots of questions-I'd love to hear your stories...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

How exciting for you! Have fun visiting and choosing.
To be honest although it is nice to have an idea of what a puppy's personality is like, at that age it is more of an 'idea' than anything else. Providing the parents have great personalities and the breeder is doing lots of handling and socialisation, how your puppy turns out as an adult is more down to you 

You will have the biggest influence on how your puppy matures into an adult, so I would just go with the pup you are drawn to. ( there will be one) my dog was the biggest and most confident of the litter. He is a fab member of our family now, very chilled out and a pleasure to have around.

Good luck!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

As Anthony does plenty of socialising with his pups I would imagine both of them should be pretty confident in the future if you continue with this, so if one is a little more hesitant at this age I wouldn't worry too much. All I will say is Dudley was biting our hands a lot even at 7 weeks and I just thought, well that's what puppies do,the other one we could have had wasn't though, - Of course I wouldn't change him for the world now but he has been a real feisty biting pup and there have been times when I've thought maybe I should have got one with a little less confidence!!! just something for you to think about! Of course your pup has a different mum so neither maybe anything like my boy anyway. Hopefully it maybe a really easy choice when you actually meet them.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola walked up to my husband as soon as we entered the breeder's kitchen and fell asleep on his feet! You might find you are chosen by them )


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Lola walked up to my husband as soon as we entered the breeder's kitchen and fell asleep on his feet! You might find you are chosen by them )


Yes Binky did the same! She gave a tug on the bottom of my jeans and then fell asleep on my feet...as my husband said at that point 'Sold!'


----------

